# thunder phobia



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You could try rescue remedy or I would definitely ask the vet for meds. My parents' Lab never had storm phobia when she was younger and it also developed as she aged. She wasn't as bad as your Libby, but was clearly unhappy and hiding in the closet. You are smart to get this under control now. With the drugs that are available there is just no need for her or your whole household to go through that...


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you from Boston (lol- wicked storms!).
We've yet to run into issues with storms but have you heard of the Thundershirts? Not sure if they actually work, but worth a try!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We're in the midwest, southwest of Chicago. I wonder why as a dog ages they become afraid of storms. My Tess was the same way, as a young dog no problem, but by the time she died at 11 she would go into a panic at the slightest hint of a storm. My two other dogs who are 8 and 1 so far have no problem. My daughter has two little shih tzu's, found her female hiding in their basement last night in a closet. Awful for dogs to freak out like this.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The trainer we work with said it's not uncommon for dogs to become more troubled by storms as they age. In the last year we've been through some bad storms and Zoe's gotten more anxious about them. We got a thundershirt recently and it seems to help and she seems happy to have it on. She'll come right over to me to have it put on when she sees it in my hand. The other thing that seems to help her settle is putting her in her crate with some towels over it to cover it. The crate is near where we spend most of our time so she's not alone.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

My boy Artemis actually is going the other way! He used to be scared to death of thunder and I'm afraid we made it worse by fretting with him. Once I started just saying you're OK, and went about business as usual, he decided (apparently) that there wasn't anything to fear....hope that continues! Good luck with Libby!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

